# 2.5.60 Bugs out when mounting second RAID0 partition.

## Woland

Does anyone have a suggestion of what to do, or where to go for help?

I have been trying since  version 2.5.28 or so, but the problem seems to persist.

I have an AthlonXP system with one IDE hard drive on the motherboard IDE bus, and two drives stuck into a  generic "RAID" PCI card. It runs under the  CMD Technology Inc PCI0680 (rev 1) driver in 2.4.20 and the SiI680 in 2.5.60.   The hda drive houses my /boot partition, and the two other drives combine to form two partion: a 500MB md0 partition which is empty, and a 100Gig md1 partion which is normally mounted under "/".

This set up works fine in 2.4.20, and I can get 2.5.60 to boot and recognize all my hardware, as well as seeming to recognize the two RAID partitions.  But when it comes time to mount the md1 partion it freaks out.  I set my root partion to hda3 (where I have a minimal system for emergencies) and was able to mount the md0 partition just fine, but when I tried to mount the md1 partion I recieved this strange error:

```

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1995!

invalid operand: 0000

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0297257>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010246

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: ee905900

esi: ee905900   edi: 00000019   ebp: 00019000   esp: ee85fb58

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process mount (pid: 4534, threadinfo=ee85e000 task=eed14d80)

Stack: 00000019 00001000 c0243fe1 00000000 ee905900 00001000 00000000

0700557a

       00000000 00000019 00000007 00000246 00000004 c17d1900 00000020

ee620000

              c0242d1c 00000080 000000d0 c17d1910 00000020 ef162680

c0243761 ef162680

Call Trace: [<c0243fe1>]  [<c0242d1c>]  [<c0243761>]  [<c024c6c8>] 

[<c022bd47>] [<c022c18f>]  [<c022c6a7>]  [<c01384c6>]  [<c022c96d>] 

[<c02436e2>]  [<c0230517>]  [<c02287bf>]  [<c02319c3>]  [<c0231060>] 

[<c024d78c>]  [<c023a23b>]  [<c024daaa>]  [<c0256237>]  [<c025625f>] 

[<c0152ed5>]  [<c01527e3>]  [<c024e12f>] [<c024d950>]  [<c0152a3f>] 

[<c01675e5>]  [<c0167915>]  [<c0167cf8>]  [<c010940f>]

Code: 0f 0b cb 07 59 fc 41 c0 eb aa eb 0d 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90

Segmentation fault
```

If I tried to mount the drive again, the mount process would just hang, and could not be killed, not even with a kill -s 9.  I am not sure if it makes a difference, but my boot partion is ext3 and by root partions are xfs.  (It doesnt't seem to matter when mounting non-RAID partions.)

Below I attached the relevent boot messages.  If you need more info, I will gladly provide.  Thanks for your help.

```

............

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

SiI680: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

SiI680: chipset revision 1

SiI680: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SiI680: BASE CLOCK == 133 

    ide2: MMIO-DMA at 0xf0825000-0xf0825007, BIOS settings: hde:pio,

hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA at 0xf0825008-0xf082500f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio,

hdh:pio

hde: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xf0825080-0xf0825087,0xf082508a on irq 11

hdg: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0xf08250c0-0xf08250c7,0xf08250ca on irq 11

....

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.0rc7 (Sun Feb 09

18:00:12 2003 UTC).

....

BIOS EDD facility v0.09 2003-Jan-22, 3 devices found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 has different UUID to

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3

md:  adding ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 has different UUID to

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3

md: created md1

md: bind<ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3>

md: bind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3>

md: running: <ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3><ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3>

md1: max total readahead window set to 496k

md1: 2 data-disks, max readahead per data-disk: 248k

md1: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3(57353088) with

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3(57353088)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3(57353216) with

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3(57353088)

raid0:   NOT EQUAL

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3(57353216) with

ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3(57353216)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 2 zones

raid0: FINAL 2 zones

raid0: zone 1

raid0: checking ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 ... contained as

device 0

  (57353216) is smallest!.

raid0: checking ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 ... nope.

raid0: zone->nb_dev: 1, size: 128

raid0: current zone offset: 57353216

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 114706304 blocks.

raid0 : conf->smallest->size is 128 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 896143.

raid0 : Allocating 7169144 bytes for hash.

md: updating md1 RAID superblock on device

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 <6>(write)

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3's sb offset: 57353088

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 <6>(write)

ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3's sb offset: 57353216

md: considering ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1>

md: bind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1>

md: running: <ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1><ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1>

md0: max total readahead window set to 496k

md0: 2 data-disks, max readahead per data-disk: 248k

md0: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1(255936) with

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1(255936)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1(255936) with

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1(255936)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 511872 blocks.

raid0 : conf->smallest->size is 511872 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

md: marking sb clean...

md: marking sb clean...

md: updating md0 RAID superblock on device

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 <6>(write)

ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1's sb offset: 255936

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 <6>(write)

ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1's sb offset: 255936

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session:

CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-25

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1472:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:460:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048

byte sectors)

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem ide0(3,3)

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: ide0(3,3)

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 136544k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:1 extents:1

Adding 1023996k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:1 extents:1

Adding 1024120k swap on /dev/hdg2.  Priority:1 extents:1

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

Please use the 'usbfs' filetype instead, the 'usbdevfs' name is

deprecated.

devfs_register(vcc/1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(vcc/a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner

ability 45e1
```

----------

## pilla

ebrostig reported 2.5.60 to be very buggy somewhere in the Forums (I can't recall exactly where).  Would you try 2.5.62 (I think this is the lastest version released)? 

Any good reason not to stick with 2.4.20?

----------

## Woland

 *Quote:*   

> Would you try 2.5.62 (I think this is the lastest version released)?

 

Why thank you I shall.  2.5.62 was relealed only yesturday, so I have not had a chance.  However, I have had this same problem with lots of previous versions, so I am not terriably optimistic.

 *Quote:*   

> Any good reason not to stick with 2.4.20?

 

'Cause 2.5.x is there of course.  And I have heard marvelous things about it as far as speed and handling of IDE devices, et c., et c.  Nothing wrong with 2.4.20.  In fact so nothing wrong that I am still happily running 2.4.19.

----------

## Woland

Same problem on 2.5.62.

Got frustrated, looked up the offending file, and e-mailed bug report to the appropriate kerenel developer.  His respoce:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > kernel BUG at drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1995!
> 
> > invalid operand: 0000
> ...

 

So, now I am posting this, just in  case someone else has this same problem.

----------

## Woland

One more update:

This bug apparently affects RAID-0 under the 2.5.x kernels.  It seems to be independent of the type of file system:  I've tried both xfs and reiserfs, & got the same error on both.

Also, it seems to have gotten consined to the dustbin, which makes me nervous as far as RAID-0 on the new kernel goes.

----------

## Teardrop

i am trying the 2.6.0-test9 kernel. have the same problem. at the beginning linux mentioned something about bio is too big and wouldn't even add a single second hd for a soft raid 1. no i managed to do a softraid 1 with to hds and ext3. still got the reiserfs partition. it doesn't want to hotadd thatone bc of the different UUID.

so the bug still exists? any further information about this one'

thx

Teardrop

----------

